
 Full Disclosure and why Vendors Hate it - nickb
http://www.zdziarski.com/papers/fulldisclosure.html
======
tptacek
This sure spends a lot of words dancing around the fact that Apple simply
wants to control what applications run on the iPhone and how end-users
experience those applications, and that they want to do that because they
think it will make them more money.

~~~
rw
Thank you for saving me from reading the link!

